
Show HN: Quickly find royalty-free images directly from Slack - omrigivoni
https://imagez.app
======
omrigivoni
Hi,

I've started working on this Slack app about a month ago.

The app is called Imagez and it's listed officially in the Slack app directory
(it's 100% free).

It basically lets you search for royalty-free images directly from within
Slack, and helps you get feedback from your teammates in order to choose the
best photo when you need one.

Initially, I thought that this app might be useful for digital marketers who
write content frequently and need photos for their content, or even for
designers who need photos for their work. However, after a few weeks of trying
to acquire users in order to get some feedback, I'm not sure it solves any
problem at all.

Looking forward to hearing your feedback, both about the use-case and the user
experience.

